

Top 5 Programming Languages for 2011 - kmccarth
http://bostinnovation.com/2010/12/14/top-5-programming-languages-for-2011/

======
verysimple
Even though I find these language lists pointless, I can't resist opening a
link with such a title (feeling ashamed and guilty).

This is the third of the kind I've seen in the past 3 months. Oddly enough
they all claim that ActionScript will make it big in 2011.

I have studied no graphs, haven't analyzed any job boards and seen no
statistics, but I'm still going to claim here that if ActionScript was a
stock, this is one prediction that I believe would make a lot of sore losers
in 2011.

